# More confused bike purchase (Trek vs Scott)



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, I was almost set on getting a Trek 2.3 but stopped by another LBS and so s Scott S20 it has all 105 components and an upgrades Ultegra Derailleur (Rear). Any thoughts?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Test ride both and buy the one that fits you best. A good component group is going to be little consolation if you aren't comfortable on the bike.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, unless you're just going by cosmetics, you gotta ride 'em. And the more you ride and research you are often saddled by more confusion. But then all of a sudden things start clicking on what you want to feel, and see. If you're not sure, don't buy yet.

These days the internet greatly helps to narrow your field in a price range...

**


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't put too much stock in the fact that the Scott has an Ultegra rear derailleur. It's a fine derailleur, but so are lower-level rear derailleurs. For some reason, "upgrade" rear derailleurs sell bikes like crazy even though that's an "upgrade" the rider will never notice in terms of performance.

Also, Scott does a little eye-wash with the "Hollowtech" crank spec on the 2010 S20. It's not the 105, but the lower-level 4550 crank. So you're not getting an "all 105 components" bike. Not saying the Scott isn't a good bike—it is. But try to ignore the marketing ploys when making your choice and, as others have said, go for fit and feel.

/w


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

+1 on Test ride; see what feels good and then do a line by line comparison of the components and see if you are getting a better deal. You might be getting an Ultegra RD but perhaps a trade off in the crank or the seat post. I find most bikes are pretty much the same price when you do a side by side comparison. That may clear up the confusion, but buy the bike that fits and feels better.


----------



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

Got it, many thanks for all the comments. Looks like I really need to ride the Scott to determine if the feel is better than the Trek. The other thing I forgot to mention is that the Trek on sale for $1500 and the Scott is on sale for $1200. Not a huge difference but I figured one worth investing. I'll post my decision tomorrow.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Snuffy_Smith said:


> Got it, many thanks for all the comments. Looks like I really need to ride the Scott to determine if the feel is better than the Trek. The other thing I forgot to mention is that the Trek on sale for $1500 and the Scott is on sale for $1200. Not a huge difference but I figured one worth investing. I'll post my decision tomorrow.


All good advice given thus far, IMO. I would add that, if at all possible, ride both bikes back to back, because memories/ impressions fade after a few days. Bottom line, fit matters most.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

OTH, the Trek 2.3 is a superb ride.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I would add that, if at all possible, ride both bikes back to back, because memories/ impressions fade after a few days.


Yes, that and try to see that the tire pressure is the same.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Something else to consider, the Scott only has a 5 year warranty on the frame, provided you have it inspected by a Scott dealer every year otherwise it is only 3 years. I do not know about the warranty on the Trek. I have a Scott S30 and it is a great bike although it has become my foul weather bike since I got my Specialized Roubaix, the Roubaix just rides better for me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The new Speedsters are based on the CR1 and thusly have a very nice ride. Definitely go test ride one. Don't buy a bike based on numbers or specs - buy the bike that makes you smile the most when you ride it.


----------



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

*Got It*

After many travels to several LBS and testing riding several bikes (Trek, Fuji, Scott, Scannte and Felt) I decide on the 2010 Trek 2.3. I can't wait for tomorrow to come so I can go on my madien voyage. By the way, the Trek 2.3 was the first bike I test road and loved it. But I wanted to try others to see how they road. They were all good bikes but this one seem to call my name


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:

Ride often, ride safe and... _post pics!_


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Outstanding! 

+1 on posting a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats and +1 on post a pic


----------



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

*Picture of the New Ride*

I went out on my first ride and totally loved every minute of it. Being an avid swimmer and runner I had not idea that being a "Roadie" would interest me but it did. I'm hooked forever. Cheers


----------



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

Left off the picture:idea:


----------

